# ATL Meet for all surrounding areas



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

There is a meet in (not deep) in Atlanta. it will be held on april 21st (saturday). click the link for more details. if you dont want to sign up at the link, shoot me a pm and i will tell the host to add you to the list as a show up. He has 22 goats sign up all ready. here are some pics fromhttp://www.ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=141742 last year. i was there.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

bumping


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

I'll let you know in a few days if I can go. Got to check my work schedule.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

***Edit*** Can't make it, I'll be out of town that weekend,


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

bump


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

just bumping again. want it to stay on the main board. so new members can check it out


----------



## yellowjacket (Dec 6, 2005)

*ALT Meet*

I'll be there if it's not raining.
Barry


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

bump


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

post up


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

bump


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

one week to go. ttt for more details


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

TTT

EEZ

I'm back on for this event, there is a huge car show (400+ cars) in Canton that starts around 4:00. How about a cruise up to that event? What is the official time for American Pie?


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

05GTO said:


> TTT
> 
> EEZ
> 
> I'm back on for this event, there is a huge car show (400+ cars) in Canton that starts around 4:00. How about a cruise up to that event? What is the official time for American Pie?


they are saying 1:30 or 2 pm. where is canton?


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

ok guys. only had two from this forum to sign up for this sat in atlanta? ttt:willy:


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

EEZ GOAT said:


> they are saying 1:30 or 2 pm. where is canton?


Canton is 40 +/- miles north of American Pie, last month over 500 cars made it to this show. I'll be bringing both GTOs to the Pie and then up to Canton.

http://www.mapquest.com/directions/...gs&1s=ga&1z=&2pn=&2a=&2c=canton&2s=ga&2z=&r=f


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

not sure yet


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

all right!!!! getting ready to leave for the meet. see all of you there.


----------



## veronicalfb (May 5, 2007)

when is the next meet?


----------

